# PET QUESTION: Brown stains around eyes... What is your fix? Angel Eyes??



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Does anyone use "Angel Eyes"...does it work?

It is used for the brown staining around dogs eyes. Quite a pricy supplement that is supposed to reduce and or eliminate the staining. Wondering if anyone uses it and what your results are...Is it worth the money?

*Does anyone use something else?
Perhaps a home remedy??*


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I tried to use a product, the name of which I cannot remember now, but ultimately it must have had alcohol or something like that in it, because it had that smell, and my dog at that time would not stand for me touching him with it.  So whatever you get, read the ingredients.  I can't imagine why they would put alcohol or a derivative in it because that probably hurts or the fumes must bother them.  I had to throw it away.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Lee:  I tried something similar.  My dog smelled it on the end of a cotton ball from a mile away.  The Angel Eyes is a vitamin supplement that is expensive.  I've read so so reviews but I trust these boards for an opinion way more!!


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I agree, you will have a great answer, probably within a day or two!


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Angels Eyes works fantastically for my Shih Tzu's staining around his eyes and mouth.  I saw a big improvement within two to three weeks, and it was completely gone within five weeks of using Angels Eyes.  Now I give it every other day and am going to wean him off and see how he does.  Make sure you get the original, not the natural version.  It apparently doesn't taste all that great, but I've never had any trouble getting my dog to eat it as long as I mixed in a little canned food or chicken broth.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Angel Eyes is the go-to answer for white and pale coated Persian cats, too. *s*

Here's more options, looks like good reviews of top 6 products and Angel Eyes is 3rd. Note that Angel Eyes contains an antibiotic that may cause problems in some pets.

http://tinyurl.com/addgx4b


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is the brown staining something that needs to be "fixed?"  Just asking as my poodle used to have it and we never did anything...

Betsy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is the brown staining something that needs to be "fixed?" Just asking as my poodle used to have it and we never did anything...
> 
> Betsy


Depends on what causes it. *s* In most cases it's harmless but unsightly. You'd still need to clean away crusties to keep the tissue from getting inflamed and saline solution or plain water works but won't stop the stains.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Angel eyes did wonders for our poodle. But it is expensive. It takes a few weeks to kick in, I wasn't aware of alternatives, ill check those out.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks all. Both my 3 year old Lhasa and the new pup have it. I wonder about some sort of home remedy... I didn't see anything good on the web.  Well, thanks to your kind responses; at least I now know that it works.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks EVERYONE:
I am going to look into Tearlax (though VERY EXPENSIVE!!) because it is Antibiotic Free. 
I looked up all of the reviews for each item listed on the chart which Amyshojai provided (thank you) and of those listed; Tearlax does seem to be better for the dogs because of the lack of antibiotics.  

BETSY:  In Mia's case, even with daily face washing, she still gets a lot of brown goop...so I figure it's worth a try.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Having second thoughts:  $$99.00 yikes!!  I go to the vet Saturday; maybe I'll ask him if there is a cheaper one that works well without antibiotics...
BEFORE I dish out $99 dollars.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Lol...
I don't go to the vet; the dogs do...I just drive them there.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Reading this makes me glad I have a black poodle...LOL...since white poodles get the stains. Phew! I spend enough on grooming!

L


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie

Standard Poodles don't get it . 
It has something to do with the dogs tear ducts. 
Toy black poodle will sometimes have reddish brown stains.

tessa


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

My wife and I were told a "probiotic" diet helps.  We had a spoonful of plain yogurt to our dog's food and it really helps.  It doesn't eliminate it, but it reduces it.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

sjc said:


> Thanks EVERYONE:
> I am going to look into Tearlax (though VERY EXPENSIVE!!) because it is Antibiotic Free.
> I looked up all of the reviews for each item listed on the chart which Amyshojai provided (thank you) and of those listed; Tearlax does seem to be better for the dogs because of the lack of antibiotics.
> 
> BETSY: In Mia's case, even with daily face washing, she still gets a lot of brown goop...so I figure it's worth a try.


If you look at dog message boards and groomer message boards you'll find pretty wide-spread agreement (often after posters report trying many, many other things) that Angels Eyes is the only product that really works. Like it or not, good or evil, there's something about the Tylosin that does the trick. The least expensive place I've found to buy Angels Eyes is Amazon.

Regarding probiotics -- One often recommended home remedy is dried buttermilk powder. Like yogurt, it provides probiotics. I tried it (and yogurt) for my Shih Tzu before going to Angels Eyes and they didn't help at all, or at least nothing noticeable. Now that the Angels Eyes has worked its magic, I'm going to try weaning him off of it and start giving the buttermilk powder again to see if it can keep the problem under control.


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

According to my neighbour, who works at PetSmart, none of the brown tear stain removers are worth it (I guess she's not on commission - haha!)  She said to either leave it alone (minimize a bit with regular bathing & trimming hair around the eyes).

BTW - my dog is a little white Maltese.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Pawz4me said:


> If you look at dog message boards and groomer message boards you'll find pretty wide-spread agreement (often after posters report trying many, many other things) that Angels Eyes is the only product that really works. Like it or not, good or evil, there's something about the Tylosin that does the trick. The least expensive place I've found to buy Angels Eyes is Amazon.
> 
> Regarding probiotics -- One often recommended home remedy is dried buttermilk powder. Like yogurt, it provides probiotics. I tried it (and yogurt) for my Shih Tzu before going to Angels Eyes and they didn't help at all, or at least nothing noticeable. Now that the Angels Eyes has worked its magic, I'm going to try weaning him off of it and start giving the buttermilk powder again to see if it can keep the problem under control.


VERY INTERESTING. So what is done with the buttermilk powder?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

edmjill said:


> According to my neighbour, who works at PetSmart, none of the brown tear stain removers are worth it (I guess she's not on commission - haha!) She said to either leave it alone (minimize a bit with regular bathing & trimming hair around the eyes).
> 
> BTW - my dog is a little white Maltese.


How are your Maltese's eyes/stains? Maltese are one of the top listed for eye and mouth staining.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

sjc said:


> VERY INTERESTING. So what is done with the buttermilk powder?


You just mix it in with their food. You can add some warm water or broth to make it dissolve, but from what I read most dogs like the taste. Mine seems to.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I agree with Pawz, the AngelEyes seems the most effective. *shrug*


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

THANKS ALL:  Vet visit tomorrow!!...I'll be sure to ask and I'll keep you posted.

edmjill:  Any problems with your Maltese staining??


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

UPDATE:  Just going by what my veterinarian says:  He does not recommend angel eyes; it works however, the brown stains clear up because angel eyes dries up the tears which cause the brown staining; and he says dogs that use for some time get dry eye b/c the don't produce tears. He recommends just keeping eyes trim and clean and he gave me some wipes; formulated wipes just to try to keep the eye area clean. Will try n see what happens.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Good info to have. What were the wipes that the vet recommended? One of my colleagues, a holistic vet, recommends diet changes as well (I don't have specifics   )


----------

